# GySgt Price, GySgt Gifford MARSOC Marines



## unguided (Jul 31, 2012)

Rest in peace Marines.

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/new...rice-jonathan-gifford-kia-afghanistan-073012/



> By Andrew deGrandpré - Staff writer
> Posted : Monday Jul 30, 2012 20:49:42 EDT
> 
> Two elite special operations Marines were killed in combat Sunday in northwestern Afghanistan.
> ...


----------



## dknob (Jul 31, 2012)

oh man.. RIP !


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## AWP (Jul 31, 2012)

Blue Skies, Marines.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 31, 2012)

Rest Easy Marines, your tour is completed with Honor.

RIP


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jul 31, 2012)

Rest easy, Marines.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 31, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Marines.  Prayers out to family and friends.


----------



## JBS (Jul 31, 2012)

RIP Marines.


----------



## CDG (Jul 31, 2012)

RIP Marines.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 31, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 1, 2012)

R.I.P. Marines.

F.M.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 1, 2012)

RIP Marines


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Marines.


----------

